# Introduction (Passing the Torch)



## Ritchey_Guy (Mar 30, 2016)

Howdy,
My name is Nyk and I will be taking the reigns over from Dave and I hope to live up to his example. If you have any questions, I am here to hopefully answer them and do what ever I can to help.
Thank you.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I think it's great Ritchey Designs has a rep on this forum to answer questions, and continues to do so after the departure of Ritchey Dave. It's good for the consumer and good for business. I look forward to your participation.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome Nyk,

Glad to have you on board!


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Nyk got my Superlogic stem RMA squared away and in person two weeks ago. I got to see the Ritchey sales office, which was really cool. JK, all I saw was a non-descript wooden door and a bare hallway, but I imagine whatever's beyond that point is really cool!


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome Nyk. Nice to have continued support from Ritchey on the forum!


----------

